# Flashpoint (Godox) R2 and Canon Speedlights



## JPAZ (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all. I have been using Phottix Stratos II as an off camera flash trigger / receiver with success but this unit cannot control the off-camera flash from the camera menu nor can it do HSS unless the flash is mounted on the camera. At a friend's suggestion, I got the Flashpoint R2 and am pleased. Certainly, for the price, it is a nice setup. The off camera flash can be controlled from the camera menu and I can now do HSS.

My question is whether there is any way to trigger the Speedlight RT from the R2 trigger without mounting the flash on an R2 receiver? Does Canon use a proprietary frequency or code that can only be sent from a Canon trigger or flash? I am trying to see if there is any way to not need another receiver but use the R2 trigger to fire the flash directly. Hope this makes sense. I am pretty new to the whole use of flash off camera and to using more than one flash so sorry if I am not clear.

Thanks.


----------



## LDS (Feb 23, 2018)

JPAZ said:


> Does Canon use a proprietary frequency or code that can only be sent from a Canon trigger or flash?



Canon does use its proprietary protocol, although many reversed engineering it successfully. Just or you use a transmitter that can "speak" Canon RT protocol directly, or or you need a receiver to drive the Canon flash if the transmitter uses its own protocol.

Phottix made transmitters/receivers (Laso) and Indra models compatible with the Canon RT protocol - so you can drive your Canon RT flash directly without any receiver. IIRC it does support HSS as well.

Of course if you have only Canon RT flashes there's always the Canon ST-3 transmitter, or, its cheap Yongnuo clone (Yongnuo makes also RT receivers).


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2018)

I have 7 of the 600EX-RT and one manual Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws (non-RT). The only thing extra I needed to buy was an R2 receiver for the Streaklight to enable me to change the power settings on the manual Streaklight from the transmitter (Flashpoint R2 Bridge Receiver for Non-R2 Streaklights = $19.95). Also had to buy the same receivers for the Canon flashes. Now I can control my Streaklight and all my Canon Speedlites from the camera mounted R2 Pro transmitter. Everything I have is HHS capable. Everything I have can now play together, except that my old Streaklight is not TTL. The newer models are. I shoot all my flash in manual, so it doesn't matter to me.

There is nothing proprietary about a radio frequency. What is carried on the transmitted frequency may be proprietary, but the frequency is not. Whatever might be proprietary has now been overcome.

The Flashpoint R2 Pro even provides Auto Focus Assist for low light shooting which the ST-E3-RT lacks. So this is also a solution for those running an ST-E3-RT who lament the fact that it does not offer focus assist.

https://www.adorama.com/fprrr2proc.html

https://www.adorama.com/fprrr2slr.html

Here is some additional information:

http://flashhavoc.com/flashpoint-r2-pro-godox-xpro-c-transmitter-announced/

Hope this helps you, and somebody else.  Thank you to Doug Brock for helping me remember what I needed to do to fix this post.

JPAZ, please disregard my post. I'd like to delete it altogether, but don't want to look as though I am running from my mistakes.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2018)

This is my set-up. I left my ST-E3-RT out of the photo because there is no longer any use for it.


----------



## Doug Brock (Feb 23, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You need the Flashpoint R2 *Pro* ($69) transmitter. It will control Canon RT Speedlites without mounting a receiver on the Canon RT Speedlites.
> 
> I have 7 of the 600EX-RT and one manual Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws (non-RT). The only thing extra I needed to buy was an R2 receiver for the Streaklight to enable me to change the power settings on the manual Streaklight from the transmitter (Flashpoint R2 Bridge Receiver for Non-R2 Streaklights = $19.95). Now I can control my Streaklight and all my Canon Speedlites from the camera mounted R2 Pro transmitter. Everything I have is HHS capable. Everything I have can now play together, except that my old Streaklight is not TTL. The newer models are. I shoot all my flash in manual, so it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...



Really? You control your multiple 600EX-RT's from the R2Pro? I'm at work and can't look at my 600EX-RT and R2Pro - I'll need to look tonight (I only use Godox/Flashpoint flashes and strobes with my R2Pro. I have thought about buying a receiver for the 600EX-RT but I really don't see any need for the Canon flash for anything other than on-camera flash, now that I have a fairly full R2 family of lights.).

I had never heard that Godox provided RF control of Canon flashes, so I reread your message a few times, then read the specs on the R2Pro for Canon and even downloaded the R2Pro manual. I see no sign that the R2Pro provides RF control of the 600EX-RT. In fact, the R2Pro manual specifically shows using a receiver on a 600EX-RT (see attached image). I'm wondering if you're simply controlling your multiple 600EX-RT's with your camera and controlling your lone Godox light with the R2Pro?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2018)

Doug Brock said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You need the Flashpoint R2 *Pro* ($69) transmitter. It will control Canon RT Speedlites without mounting a receiver on the Canon RT Speedlites.
> ...



The photo you provided is the R2, not the R2 Pro. Do you have the pro? But yes. The R2 Pro controls my Canon flash without adding a receiver.


----------



## Doug Brock (Feb 23, 2018)

"The photo you provided is the R2, not the R2 Pro. Do you have the pro? But yes. The R2 Pro controls my Canon flash without adding a receiver."

Yes, I have an R2Pro (as well as multiple R2's, lol).

The photo I provided is from the R2Pro manual and shows a RECEIVER connected to the 600EX-RT (see the text in the image, including the highlighted portion). If you look at the image, you can see that the flash is mounted to a receiver, but the manual also says to "attach the original flash to the X1R-C receiver."

I'm not seeing anything in the R2Pro manual about RF control of 600EX-RT flashes without using a Godox receiver, but it wouldn't be the first time that a product included undocumented features. Still, this would seem like a huge feature that would be well advertised and not hidden!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2018)

Doug Brock said:


> "The photo you provided is the R2, not the R2 Pro. Do you have the pro? But yes. The R2 Pro controls my Canon flash without adding a receiver."
> 
> Yes, I have an R2Pro (as well as multiple R2's, lol).
> 
> The photo I provided is from the R2Pro manual and shows a RECEIVER connected to the 600EX-RT (see the text in the image, including the highlighted portion). If you look at the image, you can see that the flash is mounted to a receiver, but the manual also says to "attach the original flash to the X1R-C receiver."



Sorry to all. You are correct, a Flashpoint R2C TTL Receiver is required. There are two in my bag. I just opened my bag and looked. Sorry again. I have some short term memory problems and cognitive function problems due to an acident. I'll change my original post. Thanks for the help. I probably should refrain from posting anything.


----------



## Doug Brock (Feb 23, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Doug Brock said:
> 
> 
> > "The photo you provided is the R2, not the R2 Pro. Do you have the pro? But yes. The R2 Pro controls my Canon flash without adding a receiver."
> ...



Sorry to hear about the accident! Don't stop posting! Photography gear (and Life) benefit from significant portions of patience and tolerance.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2018)

Doug Brock said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Doug Brock said:
> ...



Terrible. I just used all this stuff this past Monday for a maternity shoot. If I don't leave notes all over the place and use my wife as my memory bank... frustrating doesn't begin to describe it. Have to constantly relearn how to do things. Used to be a little bit smart.  On the bright side, 3M stock goes up every time I buy Post-it notes.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 23, 2018)

First, thanks!

Second, please consider all you can do (even with someone's help or with Post-it notes), CanonFanBoy. You are way more knowledgeable about this than I am and have skills that I only hope to achieve someday. Keep posting!

At this point, I have a 430 EX RT iii and a 430 Ex ii. I am "retiring" my Phottix Stratos ii trigger and receiver. The Flashpoint R2 trigger (not the pro version) and receiver works seemingly well and I can have one flash on top of the trigger hotshoe with another flash off camera. So, I just ordered another R2 receiver (and more Eneloops  ) to get both lights off camera. If I ever want to add more lighting, seems I can get a Flashpoint RT device or any device that can connect to another R2 receiver. Am I correct in this idea?


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 24, 2018)

JPAZ said:


> First, thanks!
> 
> Second, please consider all you can do (even with someone's help or with Post-it notes), CanonFanBoy. You are way more knowledgeable about this than I am and have skills that I only hope to achieve someday. Keep posting!
> 
> At this point, I have a 430 EX RT iii and a 430 Ex ii. I am "retiring" my Phottix Stratos ii trigger and receiver. The Flashpoint R2 trigger (not the pro version) and receiver works seemingly well and I can have one flash on top of the trigger hotshoe with another flash off camera. So, I just ordered another R2 receiver (and more Eneloops  ) to get both lights off camera. If I ever want to add more lighting, seems I can get a Flashpoint RT device or any device that can connect to another R2 receiver. Am I correct in this idea?



If I had it to do over again I would go all Streaklight 360s (Big power compared to speedlights and less money overall by far). It takes, I believe, 5-6 Canon 600's to equal 1 Streaklight 360 power wise. Canon makes very nice flash though and that new 470 is going to be killer.

You are correct and thank you.


----------

